# Mercurial Frage



## Spitfire777 (14. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

es geht um das Versionsverwaltungstool "Mercurial".
Hab mir in einem Visual-Studio-Projektordner ein Repository mit 

```
hg init
```
ein Mercurial-Repository angelegt. Später soll das im Netzwerk liegen, jedoch will ich erstmal lokal mit Mercurial klar kommen.

Jetzt will ich natürlich nicht auf diesem Repo arbeiten, sondern eine Kopie davon machen und auf dieser arbeiten. Ich führe also im Kopieverzeichnis folgendes aus:

```
hg clone C:\pfad\zum\haupt\repository
```

Jetzt ist im neuen Ordner zwar ein .hg-Verzeichnis, jedoch fehlen die Dateien. Woran liegt das?


----------



## HoaX (15. Mrz 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus bei Mercurial funktioniert das genauso wie bei Git, d.h. du sagst nicht "schreibe eine Kopie nach ..." sondern "hole eine Kopie von ..."

Probier doch mal aus nach C:\pfad\zum\haupt\ zu wechseln und dann "hg clone C:\quelle\vom\projekt\wo\es\momentan\liegt" zu machen.


----------



## Spitfire777 (15. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

in Mercurial ist es tatsächlich so, dass in dem aktuellen Verzeichnis die Inhalte von einem entfernten Repo geholt werden müssen, was ich auch im Beitrag vorher gemacht habe. 

Jedoch steht nach dem Klonen nur ein .hg Ordner und das Ordner-Icon im Windows-Explorer (von Mercurial) zeigt trotzdem ein grünes Häkchen.

Trotzdem liegt dort nur der .hg Ordner, nicht meine Daten. Aber ich will endlich mit meinen Dateien arbeiten, die nicht im Ordner liegen.


----------



## someguest (15. Mrz 2012)

hast du commits gemacht? (hg commit)


----------



## Spitfire777 (29. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

sorry, dass ich so spät schreibe. Aber das Problem hat sich dadurch gelöst, dass ich das Repo erzeugt habe, *nachdem* die Dateien drin lagen.


----------



## prototype0815 (14. Feb 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich hab folgendes Problem mit Mercurial.

Ich möchte die Datei 123.java die von Mercurial "getrackt" wird gerne einen anderen Namen verpassen z.B. abc.java .... es soll aber die "History" der Datei nicht verloren gehen. Also die Änderungen die in der Vergangeheit getrackt wurden.

Um schon mal etwas den Wind raus zu nehmen sag ich euch was ich schon versucht hab...

man muss wissen das es einen "hg rename"-Befehl gibt der aber im Prinzip die Datei kopiert und die Quelldatei löscht, "hg rename" ist also genau das selbe wie ein "hg mv"(move).

*hg log --follow*  oder die Kurzform *hg log -f* eingeben 
*hg mv 123.java .\neuesVerzeichnis*
das verschiebt die Datei und zwar mit samt der History, macht man allerdings folgendes

*hg log --follow*  oder die Kurzform *hg log -f* eingeben 
*hg mv 123.java .\neuesVerzeichnis\abc.java*
wird die Datei verschoben aber ohne History, man sieht also sobald sich der Name der Datei ändert kann vermutlich die History nicht mehr zugeordnet werden.

Ich hoffe jemand hat dieses Problem schon mal gelöst, das würde mir sehr weiter helfen.

LG proto


----------

